# Some of my recent art, man.



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 10, 2016)

going to so off the the show-offy show-offer that I am. 







A $25 dollar commission thing i did for a friend of mine.






Sonic The Hedgehog doodles.






Another commission for a different friend.






My Secondary fursona lol


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 10, 2016)

looks good digging the style, gonna watch.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 12, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> looks good digging the style, gonna watch.


Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

Damn, really digging that sorta rough texturing of your linework


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Damn, really digging that sorta rough texturing of your linework


Thank you! It's because I use traditional pen and ink tools on paper that I scan in and clean up and color. I use brush pens and micron/ professional inking pens of various widths.

I do like to think it gives my art a unique texture.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Thank you! It's because I use traditional pen and ink tools on paper that I scan in and clean up and color. I use brush pens and micron/ professional inking pens of various widths.
> 
> I do like to think it gives my art a unique texture.


It really does! Inking is a hard thing to get right on paper where there's no ctrl-z so that somethin' extra really shows


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> It really does! Inking is a hard thing to get right on paper where there's no ctrl-z so that somethin' extra really shows


Actually, I think digital inking is harder to do than traditional inking  0 ___0... I guess I have trouble wrapping my head around it or something.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Actually, I think digital inking is harder to do than traditional inking 0 ___0... I guess I have trouble wrapping my head around it or something.


It's more time consuming for me than doing stuff on paper and there's a lotta trying strokes over and over until they look right, but being able to erase and undo is a godsend that paper doesn't provide


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> It's more time consuming for me than doing stuff on paper and there's a lotta trying strokes over and over until they look right, but being able to erase and undo is a godsend that paper doesn't provide



Yeah, it's those first two things you mentioned, plus I'm not able to twist and rotate a digital canvas as easy as I can a sheet of paper. Crtl+Z is but a cold comfort ;__;


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 12, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Yeah, it's those first two things you mentioned, plus I'm not able to twist and rotate a digital canvas as easy as I can a sheet of paper. Crtl+Z is but a cold comfort ;__;


I feel you on the rotation thing; Even tho Sai allows for pretty easy canvas rotation it doesn't... feel right, y'kno?


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I feel you on the rotation thing; Even tho Sai allows for pretty easy canvas rotation it doesn't... feel right, y'kno?


Yeah, I totally get where you'e coming from.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 18, 2016)

Sketches for a commission I'm working on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2016)

Tattoo has two t's in it.  ;3

The design reminds me of a nearby Pub, called the Wyvern.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 19, 2016)

Did another thing


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 21, 2016)

Guess I'm using this place as my official art thread, here.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 10, 2016)

Neat


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Dec 31, 2016)




----------

